# Tips für Aruba



## sunteam (30. November 2004)

Moin, moin 
Ich möchte gleich die Möglichkeit des neuen Forums nutzen und benötige einige Infos.
Ein sunteam Kollege und ich fliegen mit Familie nächstes Jahr nach Aruba (Niederländische Antillen) und möchten dort auch ein oder zwei mal für ein Big Game raus aufs Meer. Das es dort die Möglichkeit gibt, habe ich im Internet gefunden, aber keine weiteren Informationen. Hat jemand dort schon einmal Erfahrungen sammeln können? Bin um jeden Hinweis verlegen!


----------



## Sailfisch (30. November 2004)

*AW: Tips für Aruba*

Hallo Ronald,
leider war ich noch nicht auf Aruba, ich kann Dir daher nur allgemeine Tipps geben. Vor Fahrtbeginn ist der Preis und Umfang der Leistung genau abzuklären, weiterhin würde ich mir das Material zeigen lassen, damit man sieht worauf man sich einläßt. Wenn Du einige Tage da bist, dann kannst Du auch beobachten, welche Boote bevorzugt genutzt werden.
Hoffe, Du bist kein erfahrener Big Gamer, sonst habe ich mich gerade schön lächerlich gemacht.
Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg. Über einen Bericht würden wir uns freuen.


----------



## Ansgar (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tips für Aruba*

Moin,

also dann mal etwas Info zu Aruba - wirklich viel ist es nicht. Habe mal in diverse Big Game Magazin Archive geguckt und da ist nichts zu Aruba dabei. 

Hier mehr generelle Links

1) Infos zu timing http://www.planetcharters.com/adventures/r-caribbean.fishing.aruba.html

2) Einer der Anbieter:
Teaser Charters - Deep sea fishing charter in Aruba for Marlin, Sailfish, Tuna and other fish, includes fishing chart.
-- http://www.teasercharters.com/ Regional: Caribbean: Aruba: Recreation and Sports: Deep Sea Fishing

Dabei findest Du hier mehr Erfahrungsberichte als Dir lieb sein duerfte
http://www.teasercharters.com/about/testimonials.html

3) Diverse Kontaktinfo Anbieter
http://www.enjoyaruba.com/fishing/

4) Diskussion ueber Aruba im reel-time Forum
http://reel-time.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-35916.html

5) Aruba Fishing Club
http://www.ibfn.org/community/detail.asp?id=2687

6) Noch ein Anbieter 
http://www.aruba-mahimahi.com/

7) Vielleicht mal hier reinschauen
http://www.bgfc.de/Clubpartner.htm 
Bei Mitgliedschaft 10% Preisreduktion auf Nr 2) teasercharters - was ja indiziert, dass die Jungs das Boot kennen. Evtl mal direkt anfragen?

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tips für Aruba*

Superb Ansgar!

Ja, genau - die Berliner Mitglieder des BGFC (unterster Link) werde ich demnächst mal fragen bezüglich Aruba - ich sehe sie ja in 2 Wochen.

Hallo Ronald,

folgende Fische werdet ihr vor Aruba antreffen:

- Weißer und blauer Marlin
- Sailfish
- Mahi Mahi
- Barracuda
- Wahoo
- Amberjack
- Kingfish
- Bonito
- Black and Yellowfin Tuna

Gut ausgerüstete Charterboote gibt es auf alle Fälle auf Aruba - Ansgar hat oben ja schon die Links aufgelistet, über die ich auch gestolpert bin. Werde aber trotzdem mal die Berliner Big Gamer fragen, ob es da eine Art Referenz-Boot gibt.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Ansgar (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tips für Aruba*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Werde aber trotzdem mal die Berliner Big Gamer fragen, ob es da eine Art Referenz-Boot gibt.




Karsten,

das Referenzboot ist - wie erwaehnt :q  - die Nummer 2) meiner Linkliste, Teaser Charters, denn fuer das Teil gibt es die 10% Reduktion! Ein anderes Boot ist nicht in der Liste.
Brauchst also nicht mehr fragen.

Anglerboard - hier werden Sie geholfen ... ) ) )

Beste Gruesse nach Berlin, Herr Mod
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tips für Aruba*

Na vielleicht war ja schon einer von den Mitgliedern an Bord, die ich in zwei Wochen treffe?

Best regards b@ck, Mister Big Gamer! :m


----------



## sunteam (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tips für Aruba*

Hallo Leute#h 
Sorry, das ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde, aber die Arbeit geht nun mal leider vor. 
Erst mal recht herzlichen Dank für Eure Tips.

Hallo Sailfisch, Du hast Dich bei mir sicherlich nicht lächerlich gemacht, da Tobias und ich vom Big Game so viel Ahnung haben wie eine Kuh vom klettern.
Also wir sind auf all Eure Tips angewiesen. Wir angeln Beide zwar schon über 20 Jahre, aber eben nicht auf diesem Gebiet.

Hallo Ansgar, "Super"!!
Wenn man mit dem Big Game nicht vertraut ist, weiß man auch nicht wo man nachschauen soll, jetzt haben wir was zum durcharbeiten. Nochmals vielen Dank.

Hallo Karsten Berlin,
auch Dir recht herzlichen Dank für die Auflistung und Tipps.

Wie gesagt, wir sind auf dem Gebiet Neulinge, aber jeder ist wohl irgendwann das erstemal mit einem Boot rausgefahren. Auf alle Fälle wollen wir uns darauf vorbereiten und da gehöhrt auch zu, dass man was über die Meeresbewohner, die man angeln will, weiß.

Da wir noch ein dreiviertel Jahr Zeit haben, werden wir uns alles ansehen und durcharbeiten. 

Bei weiteren Fragen werde ich sicherlich noch einmal auf Euch zurück kommen.

Danke und Gruß von Tobias und Ronald|laola:


----------



## Ansgar (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Tips für Aruba*



			
				sunteam schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ansgar, "Super"!!
> 1) Wenn man mit dem Big Game nicht vertraut ist, weiß man auch nicht wo man nachschauen soll, jetzt haben wir was zum durcharbeiten. Nochmals vielen Dank.
> 
> 2) Wie gesagt, wir sind auf dem Gebiet Neulinge, aber jeder ist wohl irgendwann das erstemal mit einem Boot rausgefahren. Auf alle Fälle wollen wir uns darauf vorbereiten und da gehöhrt auch zu, dass man was über die Meeresbewohner, die man angeln will, weiß.




Moin Ronald,

1) bei uns sagt man immer so schoen 'No worries' - gar kein Problem/gern geschehen... Melde Dich einfach wieder, wenn Du noch mehr Info brauchst

2)Das ERSTE Mal ist nicht das Problem, das Problem sind all die Male danach, wenn man von dieser Art des fischens nicht mehr lassen kann... )
It doch klar, es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. Und ich finde es gut, dass Ihr Euch gut vorbereiten wollt. Denn wenn Ihr erstmal vor Ort seid, ist es zur Vorbereitung etwas spaet...

Generell kann ich nur immer wieder sagen: Fotos vom Boot und der Ausruestung sprechen Baende... 
Und wenn den Skipper kein Mensch kennt ist das sicher auch nicht das beste Kriterium...

Also, all the best & viel Spass beim stoebern
Ansgar


----------

